# Which is your fave Elite 'Guard' Units?



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

As the question says which is your fave elite 'Guard' unit? 

By that I mean those that guard the king, or leader of their army, typically the best there is in the army, but not always. For armies with out such a unit I have offered the unit regarded as the best in that army. 

Please try to consider all things, background, the figures and their ability on the battlefield.



Mine is - The Black Guard, naturally. 
Great background, excellent figs and matched with some nasty rules/stats with the new book.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh..I was a bit torn with this one. I rather like black orcs and grave guard being an old softy for green things and dead things(my undead army comes from a far off ancient time when there was only one army book :biggrin but there's always been a special place in my heart for Grail Knights. Now..I don't mean those newer pooftahs GW came out with a few years back..I mean the old ones where even the horses had the ornamental head crests LOL.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm not too talented in the ways of WHFB but I voted for Chosen Chaos Warrior for the reason I really like their models.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

black guard sounds deadly. and who wouldn't want the elite of the elite to protect thy master


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Grail Knights.

Because when they get the charge... stuff dies.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Hammerers with a Rune of Stoicism and Rune of Battle. They ain't moving.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Im going with Dwarf Hammeres. They are hard to kill, have great weapons, are stubborn and when with your lord immune to fear and terror. Nice. Though im a big fan of Black guard and Stormvermin too.


----------



## charlie10 (Jul 14, 2008)

i voted 4 hammerers


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Black Guard are very cool, but for me it's Phoenix Guard... the idea of fighting a foe that doesn't make a sound would be quite well... off-putting!


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Hammerers - I don't have anything to say that's not already been said.


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

tomb guard - huge skeltons in golden armour with swords bigger than them.

KICK ASS


___________________
eldar are fun to smash

MINT current ed tomb kings army book for sale - £6.00 plus postage (about 50p, i can get into a big envelope)


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Tomb Guard. Cool mini's, and the rules for them aren't bad either.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine is grail knights, as mine tends to smash up flanks of armys


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Its about what do you think the best 'bodyguard' unit is. (The answer is Hammerers by the way).

If you scroll to the top of the page there's a handy poll so you can vote (no prizes I'm afraid)


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I rarely put my general in an elite unit its much more effective to put him in a big basic unit next to the elite unit looking as unobtrusive as possible then more often than not your opponent will get shiny syndrome and try to destroy the elites leaving your general to do his thing. there is nothing more beautiful than a general leading a flank charge after your normally stubborn elite choice provides the anvil.


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

A unit of Knights of the Order is what my general usually accompanies. Although I also make use of regular knights as well.


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

I actually think that it's Saurus Warriors with the Blessed Spawnings of Quetzl and Tlazcotl, when joined by a Slann with the Totem of Prophecy: T4, 4+ Armour sv, 3+ in Close Combat, they are Immune to Psychology, can re-roll failed break tests, can roll three dice for Ld tests and chose the Lowest 2, _and_ cause fear! That's pretty impressive.


----------

